# Sevicing Hydraulic Floor Jack



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have Craftsman 3 ton Hydraulic Floor Jack. What is the correct procedure to service it? When I opened the bolt (the opening of which is used to fill oil), some oil poured out. The jack was in released/de-pressurized state and oil still poured out. I need to re-fill it or maybe drain all the oil and re-fill with new Hydraulic jack oil.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

michael90630 said:


> I have Craftsman 3 ton Hydraulic Floor Jack. What is the correct procedure to service it? When I opened the bolt (the opening of which is used to fill oil), some oil poured out. The jack was in released/de-pressurized state and oil still poured out. I need to re-fill it or maybe drain all the oil and re-fill with new Hydraulic jack oil.



With the jack sitting LEVEL with it all the way compressed (down) the oil should be level with the hole.. Sometimes temp. can cause the level to seem alittle off.. An .oz or so of oil isnt anything to worry about.. When you do refill it, fill- Raise to MAx and lower--- Check again--- If low repeat Procedure.

At least thats how I service all my jacks


----------



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> With the jack sitting LEVEL with it all the way compressed (down) the oil should be level with the hole.. Sometimes temp. can cause the level to seem alittle off.. An .oz or so of oil isnt anything to worry about.. When you do refill it, fill- Raise to MAx and lower--- Check again--- If low repeat Procedure.
> 
> At least thats how I service all my jacks



Thanx ....I think this procedure should take of it.


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

a point to remeber is Never let a floor jack sit on it's side or upside down... 

it allows air into the actual pressure cylinder, if that happens the jack can actually bleed down while in use or "drop" suddenly. if you have a jack that has been on it's side or upside down, run the jack through it's up and down cycles a few times and you'll be ok.

two rules are always jack on a flat level hard surface, if your going to be at a race track bring along a few pieces of 1/2" plywood to use under the jack and jack stands and always use a jack stand when going under the car, jacks can do some pretty funny stuff!


----------

